# Best Leave-In Conditioner?



## rachsjc (Feb 22, 2008)

Hi,

My hair is super super dry, and I am always looking for a good leave-in conditioner. Which one is your favorite? I have been using the Paul Mitchell StraightWorks line, not impressed at all.

I need a change!

Thanks!

Rachel


----------



## GlossyAbby (Feb 22, 2008)

paul mitchell the conditioner is good i also like leave in conditioning sprays.. redken its a snap is great and a product called it's a 10.... Also I use pureology shampoo and condtioner and I have dry naturally curly hair that I used to bleach and still flat iron alot... and I dont even need a leave in conditioner thanks to pureology...


----------



## KDMAMA (Feb 23, 2008)

I have to use a leave in but I am picky because i want my hair soft and yet since I have somewhat fine hair I don't want it to end up greasy. For my hair I fell in love with Abba nourishing leave in. It leaves my hair soft and only once was I able to tell when I used too much product.

They did a packaging and name change recently so i am not sure what it is called now but I would told at it is still the same product.


----------



## YourOneAndOnly (Feb 23, 2008)

I have used Redken snap and for me it didn't work




now i just skip a leave in conditioner and just use a regular one. Have you ever tried JOICO KPAK products?


----------



## rachsjc (Feb 23, 2008)

I used Joico a few years ago, actually I forgot all about Joico! Thanks, I am going to try it out again.


----------



## x33cupcake (Feb 24, 2008)

I have been using Beyond the Zone's split mender (it mends splits ends and also is a leave-in conditioner).. i absolutely love it!


----------



## tamen76 (Feb 26, 2008)

I love biosilk, silk theropy. Makes even the straw like hair feel soft!


----------



## Leony (Feb 26, 2008)

Try search the forum first





Here I posted about Leave in conditioner a while ago.

*https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f13...light=Leave+in*

and here more related threads:

*https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f13...light=Leave+in*

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f13...light=Leave+in

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f13...light=Leave+in

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f13...light=Leave+in

And HERE for some Leave in Conditioner reviews.

HTH!


----------



## bonobo (Feb 27, 2008)

I have really long thick hair that tangles easily and I've tried tons of leave-in conditioner/detanglers. I've been very pleased with John Frieda's Frizz-Eaze and to top that off I add a dab of Garnier Fructis Sleek &amp; Shine Conditioning Glaze. Of course Infusium 23 is a tried and true wonder so I always fall back on that when I want to change it up. Unfortunately Infusium 23 doesn't come in a spray pump, so I always transfer it to an empty spray bottle so I can apply it more evenly. Just be sure you're gentle when drying your hair and use wide tooth comb. I always gets lots of compliments on how shiney and healthy my hair is so I don't think you have to spend a lot to get great results!


----------



## shuqueen (Feb 28, 2008)

I like Giovanni Leave In Direct.


----------

